# Help finding medication (Rebif and Vivanse)



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Since moving here, we have had sever trouble in finding two very critical medications. Neither the doctors, American hospital, or even the makeres of the medication have provided help.

The Vivanse if for my son's ADD. We have been told it is not available in the UAE. We have also tried Egypt and it is not available there.

The Rebif is for my wife's Multiple Sclorosis. We have been told it's available heree, but none of the pharmaceis even know how to find it. we were given the phone # for what we were told was the sales rep, but have not been able to contact him and have been trying for 2 weeks. We called the makers of Rebif and they provide no support outside of the U.S.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

mbg


----------



## speedyduck (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rebif*

Hi There
I am a NZ Citizen now living in the US. I have just been diagnosed with MS and receive my first Rebif treatment next week. Since I felt the cost of US$ 10,250 a month was rather high I searched on the internet and saw that in South Africa, the same treatment costs about us 1,200 a month.

With regards to NZ I am not sure where you are located.

However, it may pay to call the dept of neurology at Auckland Hospital whose head should know about it.

Good Luck Laurence




mbg said:


> Since moving here, we have had sever trouble in finding two very critical medications. Neither the doctors, American hospital, or even the makeres of the medication have provided help.
> 
> The Vivanse if for my son's ADD. We have been told it is not available in the UAE. We have also tried Egypt and it is not available there.
> 
> ...


----------

